# jah



## jannh (Dec 7, 2007)

Good Morning,

I need some help. I became a registered member to learn all about routing and routers. I need to buy one for Christmas, and it is the 15th.

Several members had suggestions that I checked out. After reading several reviews and different member opinions, I have decided to buy a combo unit. I have checked out the Bosch, Hitachi and there is one at Home Depot by Rigid. I have not read much about the Rigid unit except it is rated high by 5 members on the HD website. 

The Hitachi is $40.00 less then the Bosch and appears pretty cool. But I see all these listings for Bosch bits and nothing for Hitachi. Do these bits interchange between models? Last week I thought you would get a few with the router you purchased.  (So I know more this week) I can't believe the prices on those.

I checked out the starter one by Craftsman, but I didn't like the fact you were stuck with the 1/4" ? and the 1/2" was unavailable on that unit. I would like to purchase a unit that will be all that is ever needed. (At least for awhile)

Are Hitachi bits readily available? Is this a good unit? Can anyone tell me about the Rigid Combo?

Trying to avoid making an unforseen mistake in my purchase.

Thanks, jah


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jah and Good Morning 

I would suggest the one below,,you will have the best of both worlds..
Plus for the price it's hard to beat....read the last link and you will see why I suggest this one over the others..

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...BV_EngineID=cchfaddkdkhdelgcefecemldffidflk.0

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4063-model-320-17542-table-routing.html


==========



jannh said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I need some help. I became a registered member to learn all about routing and routers. I need to buy one for Christmas, and it is the 15th.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I can't answer about the Hitachi, Rigid or Bosch. For I don't own any of them. 
But, I do have a craftsman Pro. that is a combo, (fixed, and plunge bases). It has both a 1/2" and a 1/4" collet. My Makita's are 1/2" with a 1/4" adapter sleeve. If you're considering the craftsman, look at this one: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...Power+Tools&sName=Routers+&+Laminate+Trimmers

As for bits, look at MLCS, CMT, Whiteside, etc.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have to agree with Bj and Ken , that is a great set up and I think you will be very happy. I have the 1 3/4 HP version and it is great. The ridgid is a pretty good one as well but I really do like the Craftsman and it's the best going value and praised by many magazines now and many are using it in their shops now I have noticed. 

Corey


----------

